# Radio Enlace



## JorgIVariuS (Mar 5, 2007)

Hola amigos del foro, la presente es para que me ayuden a comprender que es un RADIO ENLACE y todas sus caracteristicas por favor gracias de antemano


----------



## pepepuerto (Mar 10, 2007)

Hola ,su nombre lo indica enlazar via radio, mas información en Google ,te mando unas paginas , de las muchas que tienes, suerte un saludo
http://www.monografias.com/trabajos17/radio-enlace/radio-enlace.shtml
http://www.intelcom.com.pe/ab2.htm


----------

